# great white ai



## Beefcake (Oct 27, 2013)

I got my ai from gwp but not sure how to take 12.5 eod?  It doesn't have any measuring devices.. Does is 25.


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 27, 2013)

You want to take 1/2ml for 12.5mg.  Easiest way to measure is to get an oral syringe.  I'm surprised GW didn't send one with it, they did with mine.  Any drug store should sell them, look for a 1ml one that looks like a slin pin without a needle


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 27, 2013)

Aromasin? Chances are you'll need more frequent dosing than EOD.


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 27, 2013)

thanks doing tren 400 test 300 all isgreatbut nipples are sensitive.  Gotoral syfinge fromgwp thanks


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 27, 2013)

If you're feeling sensitive, try 1/2ml ED until it gets better.  Do you have a PA like prami or caber to go with the tren?


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 27, 2013)

Aromasin has a terminal half-life in males of ~9hours. It hits quickly, but because it's a suicidal AI, it permanently disables aromatase enzymes, and has a much longer lasting effect on estro than the half-life indicates.

If you have sensitive nips and need to decrease your estro quickly, dose 12.5mg every 12hrs until it's under control than backup off to 12.5 EOD and get some bloods drawn


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 27, 2013)

Get human grade aromasin..fuk the guessing game


----------



## TheLupinator (Oct 27, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> Get human grade aromasin..fuk the guessing game



And fuq that nasty gasoline-toothpaste aftertaste research chemicals always have


----------



## graniteman (Oct 29, 2013)

Im not bad mouthing anyone, I know there are good research companies BUT for me ai's are notthing to gamble with . i get my from pharmacies


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 29, 2013)

TheLupinator said:


> And fuq that nasty gasoline-toothpaste aftertaste research chemicals always have



Are you kidding?  I put my GWP stuff in my coffee.  JK, it does taste like ass.  I know alldaychem sells it in tablet form, but I still have a lot of research to use up before I go shopping again


----------



## AlphaD (Oct 29, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> Get human grade aromasin..fuk the guessing game



I agree 100%.  GWP is hit or miss.  Why take a chance?


----------



## 11Bravo (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know about their ai's but purchase has good Cialis.


----------



## zippy (Dec 25, 2013)

AlphaD said:


> I agree 100%.  GWP is hit or miss.  Why take a chance?



Whats the difference between products sold buy GWP and human grade products? 

Any good sources for human grade stuff?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 25, 2013)

True human grade only comes from a pharmacy. Most other sources will either cap it or press it into tabs or sell it as a research chem in liquid form. This isn't the sub-forum to be talking about sources


----------



## Hard2Gain (Dec 25, 2013)

I've used gwp for a long time and I'm thinking about switching to human grade. Not bad mouthing them but I feel as those the dosing is inconsistant.


----------

